# Available Operator in NJ



## NNJSnow (Feb 16, 2002)

Looking to drive any vehical or machine in Northern New Jersey. Have much experience and knowledge in Snow & Ice Management. Email, pm, or call me: 973-476-7109.

Jeff


----------

